# Old gasoline



## t_andersen (Mar 13, 2005)

I am well aware that you don't want to leave gasoline in your outboard or chain saw when it's not used for a long period of time because the gasoline gets sticky in the carb. My question is: What happens to the oil-mixed gas in a normal gas container? Can I use last year's oil/gas mix this year for my outboard?

Thanks guys


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The "book" says never to use a fuel mixture that is over 30 days old. In practice I say don't save it more then a "season". If it goes from winter to summer or summer to winter, it's time to get rid of it. The change in temperature will do as much harm to the gas as anything else. 6 months max is the basis I use.


----------



## t_andersen (Mar 13, 2005)

*Where to dump*

Can I dump 6-9 months old two-cycle mix into a my car gas tank? Need to get rid of it somehow.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

It shouldn't be a problem... I normally wait until the car tank is at least half full just to dulute down some.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

that or a little old oil mix in mowers, but the quickest way is to throw it in a car tank, it won't hurt a thing.


----------

